# Maelstrom Games - The Terror of Fortriu, Chimaera



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Malestrom have released a new Chimaera model, out in January. It's a pretty impressive beasty at that! It comes on a 100mm x 100mm base and is priced at £100.

It isn't cheap but the model is not bad at all (it's massive for a start) and would make an interesting collectors piece. Thoughts?












Maelstrom Games said:


> The cold mountains of Fortriu, in the far north where ice and snow hold sway, is the domain of a horror that none dare speak of lest it hear their words and descend upon them with all the fire and fury such foolishness deserves. A barbaric Chimaera of manticore and wyrm and goat, an unspeakable atrocity to nature and the order of things as they should be, the Terror of Fortriu's true origins have been lost to the annals of Man and to the Gods themselves for millennia. Few mortals have seen the creature and lived. Fewer still have escaped its fire. All are marked by their ordeal until their own end, their spirit broken by a primeval force that demands their soul, for so marked, many return to the Terror’s fiery embrace, unwilling to live for a future where their dreams are torment and their reality anguish.
> 
> release date:
> 01/01/11


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I'd like to say, that's feckin marvellous!!! :-D

It'd be one I'd like to paint, but knowing my current backlog, it'd be boxed for years until I got round to it!!!

Do they mention if it's metal or resin? Or plazzy?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks awesome...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

pretty damn nice... not sure about the price tag though.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Grins1878 said:


> Do they mention if it's metal or resin? Or plazzy?


Didn't see it said anywhere, but I would be surprised if it isn't resin at that size and level of detail.


----------



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

I went to maelstorm today, that model was amazing, and the rest of the models there had on display where great looking too... 

there are in resin btw. 

other models where 

skaven abomination
vermin lord










greater demon of nurgle
minator

I recomend checking them out, the price range is reasonable too i thought

Mark


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Must have been rejected by forgeworld


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

It is awesome, but not a proper Chimera. Hmpph.


----------



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Must have been rejected by forgeworld


one day you be positive about something other than GW. 

It is good model!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Llamafish said:


> one day you be positive about something other than GW.
> 
> It is good model!


O i see i only like GW stuff do i?

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=77525
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=77470
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=76835

Sorry but dont start assuming you know my mind, if i like a model i will say so regardless of the company who produce it, It is a good model and it was sculpted by a forgeworld employee Daniel Cockersell, who in my eyes is the second best sculpter at FW after Simon Egan


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

wait min isn't a chimera post to have a head of a snake as a tail and have only a lion and ram head? 

other that its looks cool


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

cragnes417 said:


> wait min isn't a chimera post to have a head of a snake as a tail and have only a lion and ram head?
> 
> other that its looks cool


yeah in greek mythology (homers illiad that was the description) but its often dipicted in this form or similar ,sometimes you get the eagle head chucked in too


----------



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

That was easy to get you going i see 

Thanks for the insight on the creator of the models i have to look him up more

:grin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Llamafish said:


> That was easy to get you going i see
> 
> Thanks for the insight on the creator of the models i have to look him up more
> 
> :grin:


Sorry just re read my post and i came over a little harsh.
sorry 
Daniel is responsible for some awesome stuff, hes the goto guy for big beasties, i think he did all the FW greater deamons and squiggoths and other such stuff.
very talented:grin:


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

cragnes417 said:


> wait min isn't a chimera post to have a head of a snake as a tail and have only a lion and ram head?
> 
> other that its looks cool





bitsandkits said:


> yeah in greek mythology (homers illiad that was the description) but its often dipicted in this form or similar ,sometimes you get the eagle head chucked in too


Yes, this is the chimera as depicted in greek mythology, although the word 'chimera' can actually be used to describe any 'mixed animal'. So for instance a griffon is a type of chimera. A donkeyllamashark would also be a chimera. That's always been my understanding of the word.

Here's a definition: http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/chimera

So technically this model is correctly described as a chimera. And an incredibly awesome, well sculpted chimera at that.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

coke123 said:


> A donkeyllamashark would also be a chimera.
> Now we're talking, i want a donleyllamashark. Show me the model and i will buy it.


----------

